# WHich of the following PSU is better?



## gslv (Feb 6, 2014)

Well i have shortlisted 3 PSUs.
1. Seasonic Eco Series 600W Power Supply - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal

2. Corsair VS 650 SMPS - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal

well in my house there is a Inverter which is pure sinewave and i also use a UPS.
I have no graphics card in my system (bcoz my prvs card went caput) now but i want to upgrade my system in a year or so. can PFC cause a problem in my electrical setting. Plz advice. also is seasonic less energy hungry in compared to corsair.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 6, 2014)

gslv said:


> Well i have shortlisted 3 PSUs.
> 1. Seasonic Eco Series 600W Power Supply - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal
> 
> 2. Corsair VS 650 SMPS - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal
> ...




your budget for psu?
your budget for the pc config that you may upgrade later?


----------



## gslv (Feb 7, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> your budget for psu?
> your budget for the pc config that you may upgrade later?



my budget upto 5000.
may upgrade to r9 270x or 280x along with a Rs 12000 kinda intel processor ( AMD procc. is too power hungry)


----------



## gslv (Feb 7, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> your budget for psu?
> your budget for the pc config that you may upgrade later?


My psu budget is less than Rs5000.
later i kinda like to upgrade to a R9 270x or 280 graphics card along with that a Rs 12000 intel procc(amd procc is too power hungry) .Also will seasonic S12 512 watt psu power my future upgrades.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 8, 2014)

What is your current PC config?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 8, 2014)

gslv said:


> my budget upto 5000.
> may upgrade to r9 270x or 280x along with a Rs 12000 kinda intel processor ( AMD procc. is too power hungry)



get seasonic s12ii 520 /620.
antec vp550p is also not bad.


----------



## gslv (Feb 8, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> get seasonic s12ii 520 /620.
> antec vp550p is also not bad.


I will order it via ITWARES.COM
thanks for suggestion.


----------

